# 303-Products



## shadow24 (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anyone use 303-products Aerospace protectant on their motorhome?
It looks like it can be used on the fiberglass and on the awnings, and on EDPM roofs.
I may try it on the fiberglass and the awning. 
I have a TPO roof which the manufacturer says only to use Murphys oil soap, so I will stick with that for the roof.
I got a free sample at an RV show this weekend and used it on my Toad, Tracker roof, it did an awesome job!
But I was wanting to get some feed back for the fiberglass and the awning.


----------



## Gary B (Feb 16, 2006)

303-Products

Hi shadow24, I have used Aerospace 303 on everything from my trucks and rv's to my plane, plastic trim, rubber trim and windshield wipers fiberglass etc and it works great, I used it on the rubber roof on a couple of rv's we had no problems, I also like Protect-all it really works great on trucks, rvs fiberglass or metal, the plexiglass windshield on the plane, but not on the rubber roof.   :laugh:    :bleh:    :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (Feb 16, 2006)

303-Products

Gentlemen, I hate to sound dumber than I really am, but exactly what is this 303 stuff?  Is it like Armorall or stuff like that?
Shadow, heading to Rockport next Monday am.
Gary, nice to hear you haven't froze up this winter.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 17, 2006)

303-Products

ARCHER,When you get to the park pull of the side of the road and walk up to check in. It's pretty tight with all the trucks and toads. May have to get a few people to move their vehicles so you can set up.


----------



## JerryofWV (Apr 8, 2006)

303-Products

Archer,
Yes 303 is similiar to Armorall. I have used it on my boat for several years. They make two kind of protectants. One is used as a UV protectant and one is used for waterproofing, such as on canvas covers. 

Also the regular 303 Protectant is good to put on your RV tires. It does not contain petroleum that is reported to damage the rubber.

Other than being kind of pricey, it is good stuff.


----------



## s.harrington (Apr 16, 2006)

303-Products

303 Aerospace is very good but very pricy stuff.  It is used on fiberglass, painted metal and vinyl.  The bottle says nothing about EPDM rubber or TPO roofs.
Until your roof is out or warranty I would only use what they recomend.


----------

